# Braums raises milk prices here :(



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

So I always buy milk month to month, 8 gallons, and freeze them all but one that we use, defrosting as necessary. 

Well it was time to restock this weekend and the cashier rang up one gallon = $4.32!?!?!?

Last time I bought milk it was $3.78. 

Needless to say I bought a few extra gallons just in case it's worse next month. 

Are you guys seeing prices get higher too?


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

Stopped at the local superwalmart three days ago. $4.44


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

TracyB said:


> So I always buy milk month to month, 8 gallons, and *freeze them all but one that we use, defrosting as necessary.*
> 
> Well it was time to restock this weekend and the cashier rang up one gallon = $4.32!?!?!?
> 
> ...


You what? Freeze it? Does it thaw out OK? Not gone into clumps or anything?

Sorry for the barrage of questions but I was always told milk shouldnt EVER be frozen!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We don't purchase milk at the store, it comes fresh from the barn. But everything else is going up FAST! Can't wait to get enough does in milk again this spring so we can make our own butter, yogurt and sour cream again. 

And, yes, we freeze our raw goats milk and it's fine.

Can't even imagine paying over 4.00 for milk! Inflation anyone?


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything is going up. Even cat litter. I'm about ready to teach kitty how to use the toilet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

GBov said:


> You what? Freeze it? Does it thaw out OK? Not gone into clumps or anything?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions but I was always told milk shouldnt EVER be frozen!


I freeze milk regularly. It thaws out great.

Milk prices are going up and up here, too. I'm still getting good deals on it with my couponing, but I wonder how long that will last.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

kenworth said:


> Everything is going up. Even cat litter. I'm about ready to teach kitty how to use the toilet.


Isn't that the truth! I don't know about the toilet thing, but I'm going to buy an extra trash can once we get moved in October and buy kitty little in bulk bags. Sick of watching the prices go up on the little plastic tubs of kitty litter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

kenworth said:


> Everything is going up. Even cat litter. I'm about ready to teach kitty how to use the toilet.





julieq said:


> Isn't that the truth! I don't know about the toilet thing, but I'm going to buy an extra trash can once we get moved in October and buy kitty little in bulk bags. Sick of watching the prices go up on the little plastic tubs of kitty litter.


Tidy Cat litter.

10# bag at Walmart $1.77

Use this $1 printable: https://www.tidycats.com/Subscribe/...t.aspx&viewType=Coupon/LitterSaveLogin.Master

and/or use *Tidy Cat $1.00 off Any Size, Any Variety 9/11 RP *

Final price 77 cents.

Even before I was couponing as heavily as now, I was forever getting tons of free and super cheap cat litter. Cat litter doesn't need to break the bank.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Tidy Cat litter.
> 
> 10# bag at Walmart $1.77
> 
> ...


WOWSERS! Great deal, thanks! We've been paying 6.99 for 20 lbs in a plastic container.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

The price of milk has went up here but it's not near $4 yet....YET. I'm sure it will get there before long. I wonder what powdered milk is going for, I need some of that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

MoonShine said:


> The price of milk has went up here but it's not near $4 yet....YET. I'm sure it will get there before long. I wonder what powdered milk is going for, I need some of that.


Around here, powdered milk is about the same per gallon of reconstituted as the refrigerated milk in the plastic jugs.

I stay stocked up on Nido, which is whole powdered milk (not skim), and it's pretty expensive. But it tastes 10 times better than the skim stuff. It sure is handy when I run out of fresh milk.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

MoonShine said:


> The price of milk has went up here but it's not near $4 yet....YET. I'm sure it will get there before long. I wonder what powdered milk is going for, I need some of that.


Not that we buy it, but I'm pretty sure the last time I glanced at a gallon of milk here locally it was about 3.00 per gallon (about a week ago).


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Around here, powdered milk is about the same per gallon of reconstituted as the refrigerated milk in the plastic jugs.
> 
> I stay stocked up on Nido, which is whole powdered milk (not skim), and it's pretty expensive. But it tastes 10 times better than the skim stuff. It sure is handy when I run out of fresh milk.


As a back up to our dairy goats, I have a bunch of canned milk stocked up for cooking. But I stocked up on powdered milk a couple of months ago. Agreed, that stuff isn't cheap!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

TracyB said:


> So I always buy milk month to month, 8 gallons, and freeze them all but one that we use, defrosting as necessary.
> 
> Well it was time to restock this weekend and the cashier rang up one gallon = $4.32!?!?!?
> 
> ...


I quit buying milk due to price. Sorry Braum's. I don't buy it at the grocerer any more either.


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

GBov said:


> You what? Freeze it? Does it thaw out OK? Not gone into clumps or anything?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions but I was always told milk shouldnt EVER be frozen!


We've found that if we thaw it within 30 days it doesn't separate at all. If we freeze it longer than that (6 weeks) it tends to separate a little, but it can be shaken back together. If we freeze it longer than about 6 weeks it doesn't mix back together well. 

Funny article I read this month said people used to LOOK for the separation at the top of the bottles to see how "fresh" the milk was. It was desirable! It's called the "cream ring" and you can imagine DH had alot of fun with that one. 

I wish I had room for a jersey or two. Drinking grey milk might take some getting used to, but at this rate they're going to price us right out of the market.


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

We buy local, NON-homogenized milk now. It has a 'creamline'!!!! Awesome taste and better for you, too. It's $3.35 a HALF gallon. Expensive, yes; but it's the closest we can get to real milk around here I will have to start buying cheaper milk or powdered milk for baking, though!

What is Nido powdered milk? Thanks~


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Maggie said:


> What is Nido powdered milk? Thanks~


It's in a can instead of a box. It's at Hispanic grocery stores and in the Hispanic section at Walmart.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

julieq said:


> Isn't that the truth! I don't know about the toilet thing, but I'm going to buy an extra trash can once we get moved in October and buy kitty little in bulk bags. Sick of watching the prices go up on the little plastic tubs of kitty litter.


Thanks... I just hit myself over the head and said "now why didn't I think of that!" Great idea, going to put it into practice imediately.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

GBov said:


> You what? Freeze it? Does it thaw out OK? Not gone into clumps or anything?
> 
> Sorry for the barrage of questions but I was always told milk shouldnt EVER be frozen!


I've been freezing milk since the 1970s. I went to live with my brother and his big family, and they bought a dozen gallons at a time at the PX and froze it, first time I knew of anyone doing that, lol.

Some people say you have to open it and pour out a cup or so to give it expanding room, but I never have. Once you thaw it, just shake it up real good to get it blended back together, and it's fine. I've frozen milk for as long as six months with no problems with separation, going bad or change in taste (this is whole milk by the way).

I will warn you though, that when you freeze it, it will look really yellow (that's the cream in it), but it's not bad, and once it's thawed it will be white and just like fresh again, so don't worry, lol. 

I agree with Ladycat also, Nido is wonderful! It's a little more expensive than regular powdered milk, but it's whole milk rather than skim, and it tastes just like fresh when rehydrated. I keep it and use it on a regular basis.

Our milk has been right around $4 a gallon here for at least a couple of years, anywhere from $3.98 to $4.50, and that's at the grocery store. Braum's is higher than that.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Milk here locally (out in the boonies) is over $5. An hour away at the local Super Walmart it's like $3.87.

I didn't notice milk prices rising (in Walmart) but I did notice that it looks like cheese prices increased by close to $2.


----------

